# Dovetail fit a little off



## Roll Tide (Jul 14, 2007)

I've been tinkering with my PC 4212 dovetail jig. I've got a good snug fit but the edges aren't exactly flush. They're just a little offset and not by much either. Maybe a mm. Would you not worry about this little bit and sand it out or what? I can't seem to tune it in.


Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Usually with interlaced joints like dovetail, finger, or box, the edges are cut to protrude a tiny bit so that they can be sanded/planed nice and flush with the face. I'm not familiar with your jig, so I don't know if it can be adjusted as such.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Off which way?*



Roll Tide said:


> I've been tinkering with my PC 4212 dovetail jig. I've got a good snug fit but the edges aren't exactly flush. They're just a little offset and not by much either. Maybe a mm. Would you not worry about this little bit and sand it out or what? I can't seem to tune it in.
> 
> Are they off right to left. or in and out at the corners? If they protrude obviously sand them down. It it's right to left, that's your side stops and just a touch either way throws it off. I've had this problem and solved it by running the dry assembled box through the table saw until all the edges were flush. Could be hand planed also, but the set-up on these jigs is tedious at best. :yes: bill


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 14, 2007)

They are out left to right. I just couldn't explain it right. The in and out looks good, flush and tight. I'll fool with it some more

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## scoly1119 (Aug 5, 2009)

Have the same jig and have found setting the left to right is a challenge. I now use a ruler marked in 32's. Have to look straight down at the edge of the wood and move it gently till both ends measure the same.
Seems like there should be an easier way. I have also used wood a bit wider than needed and trim to get the spacing correct.
hth
Steve


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

A War Eagle should make it come out alright.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A War Eagle would be what?*



savage1912 said:


> A War Eagle should make it come out alright.


:huh: bill


----------



## savage1912 (Mar 9, 2009)

War Eagle is the battle cry of the Auburn Tigers (where I live and Alabama's most hated rival.) The original poster's name is Roll Tide (Alabama's battle cry.) I was just poking a little fun at a Bama fan and he will get it when he reads the response.


----------



## Roll Tide (Jul 14, 2007)

savage1912 said:


> A War Eagle should make it come out alright.


 
:laughing:


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm glad I got the Leigh jig , my guesses are either side stop and or your keeping router straight the guide bushing may affect the cut.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

savage1912 said:


> War Eagle is the battle cry of the Auburn Tigers (where I live and Alabama's most hated rival.) The original poster's name is Roll Tide (Alabama's battle cry.) I was just poking a little fun at a Bama fan and he will get it when he reads the response.


 
War Eagles??? Hm ... At Georgia Tech I was taught that it was "Turkey Buzzards". I can't believe I might have been misinformed. :smile:


----------

